# Haven't been diagnosed - odd symptoms



## hgolden (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi all!

As the title says, I have not yet been diagnosed nor do I know if I even have IBS; however, for a while now (over a year) I have experienced some strange symptoms. I've seen my GP 3 times now and he said that it's very unlikely that I have anything serious judging from how my weight has been stable and other results. The first time I saw him he insisted on putting me on an anti-anxiety medication for my long history of clinical anxiety/depression.

The symptoms I've been having have been off and on. They include the urgent need to use the restroom especially when drinking things like coffee, diarrhea (sometimes but rarely constipation), brain fog, frequent urination, murky water after solid stool with no blood, fullness after not eating much, and mucus every now and then. These symptoms do seem to get worse with stress, especially the brain fog.

I would like to see a gastroenterologist but before I go and see my GP again to possibly get a referral I'd like a little bit of reassurance in regards to what others have experienced before they were diagnosed or if this sounds familiar to anyone.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forums hgolden!

Your GP is right, take medicine that will lift your depression and anxiety, worrying will always make things worse. The information I am missing is your diet.



> The symptoms I've been having have been off and on.


When did these symptoms begin appearing?



> They include the urgent need to use the restroom especially when drinking things like coffee


How often do you need to go on a daily basis? 3 times a week to 3 times a day is the norm.



> frequent urination


Could be an overall weak pelvic floor if it is urination and defecation. Search for some pelvic floor exercises, like squats or kettleball swings. Avoid kegel exercises.



> murky water after solid stool with no blood


I've had this too, no idea why.



> fullness after not eating much


How active are you on a day?



> and mucus every now and then


Could you expand on this?


----------



## hgolden (Aug 15, 2017)

When the symptoms started appearing is hard to say but I'd say around a year ago I started seeing them frequently. I probably have to go around 4-5 times a day. My stool has been more solid lately and have been experiencing less diarrhea. The frequent urination thing has been something that I've always had but does get worse with anxiety so those two could possibly be interrelated somehow.

My activity levels vary depending on the day. I go to the gym 3-4 days a week and have a pretty decent diet (no fast food, not a lot of processed wheat, hardly any meat if at all), but I do eat a lot of leafy and cruciferous vegetables which I've been told is bad for someone with IBS. I'm at an average BMI at around 21%. I don't eat a ton though and often times I probably eat much less than I should just because of things like college, studying, and work.

The mucus is clear and is there sometimes when I wipe and other times it's not there at all. I started seeing that around a year ago as well.

I did visit my GP though and she said that the symptoms she sees go all across the board and to not really count anything out.


----------

